# Hallo! Correct or incorrect? Thanks for the comments.



## Diego123

Vier Wochen formen einen Monat.


----------



## Gernot Back

_Ein Monat umfasst (mindestens) vier Wochen.
_​Your version is *not *correct, neither idiomatically nor factually.


----------



## Diego123

Gernot Back said:


> _Ein Monat umfasst (mindestens) vier Wochen.
> _​Your version is *not *correct, neither idiomatically nor factually.


Ok, thanks!?


----------



## Frieder

You could say „Vier Wochen sind ein Monat” that describes it sufficiently accurate, if not scientifically precise.

But the word _formen _is a false friend here. _Formen _is only used when something concrete is formed out of some matter by somebody. You can say „einen Igel aus Mett formen” or „eine Burg aus Sand formen”. For more abstract things you can use _bilden_: „Diese vier Linien bilden ein Rechteck” or „aufsteigender Wasserdampf bildet Wolken”. But a month cannot be _gebildet_. „Ein Monat _besteht _aus vier Wochen” is OK.


----------



## Diego123

Frieder said:


> You could say „Vier Wochen sind ein Monat” that describes it sufficiently accurate, if not scientifically precise.
> 
> But the word _formen _is a false friend here. _Formen _is only used when something concrete is formed out of some matter by somebody. You can say „einen Igel aus Mett formen” or „eine Burg aus Sand formen”. For more abstract things you can use _bilden_: „Diese vier Linien bilden ein Rechteck” or „aufsteigender Wasserdampf bildet Wolken”. But a month cannot be _gebildet_. „Ein Monat _besteht _aus vier Wochen” is OK.




Thanks for the explanation . 
That's what was trying to understand!
Thank you a lot once again.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

You could also say: "Vier Wochen ensprechen (ungefähr) einem Monat."


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> But the word _formen _is a false friend here.  [....] For more abstract things you can use _bilden_: „Diese vier Linien bilden ein Rechteck”



Form a sentence using the word ....!" > "Bilden Sie einen Satz mit dem Wort ....!"


----------



## Hutschi

Vier Wochen formen einen Monat. "Formen" is here used metaphorically. I think you can use it in poetical language, but usually I would say "bilden" as the others, even in poetical language.
It is not idiomatic in coll. language. In scientific language it is neither correct nor idiomatic. (Gernot wrote it in #2)

I searched in the Internet and did not find any example with "formen" in this context. So it is not used in standard language.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> a month cannot be _gebildet_. „Ein Monat _besteht _aus vier Wochen”





Hutschi said:


> Vier Wochen formen einen Monat. "Formen" is here used metaphorically.,... I would say "bilden"



Bitte definitiv: ist ''_Vier Wochen bilden einen Monat'' _richtig oder falsch? Danke schön.


----------



## Hutschi

''_Vier Wochen bilden einen Monat''_
I would say it is correct outside of scientific/economic usage. It is an approximation, of course.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Bitte definitiv: ist ''_Vier Wochen bilden einen Monat'' _richtig oder falsch?


Für mich ist es definitiv falsch.


Hutschi said:


> Vier Wochen formen einen Monat.


... und das auch.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Bitte definitiv: ist ''_Vier Wochen bilden einen Monat'' _richtig oder falsch?


Für mich ist das nicht korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Nach Duden ist es aber korrekt: Duden | bilden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
[durch Form, Gestalt, Anordnung, Organisation] darstellen, ausmachen

Vier Wochen bilden einen Monat, wenn sie aufeinander folgen. Es ist also eine entsprechende Anordnung notwendig.
Vier Wochen sind ein Monat ist auch nur korrekt, wenn sie aufeinander folgen, es sei denn, man meint im entsprechenden Kontext, dass die Anordnung keine Rolle spielt.


Vier beliebige Wochen bilden keinen Monat, wenn sie nicht aufeinanderfolgen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Vier beliebige Wochen bilden keinen Monat, wenn sie nicht aufeinanderfolgen.


Und selbst wenn sie aufeinanderfolgen, _bilden_ vier Wochen in den wenigsten Fällen einen Monat, es sei denn, der 1. Februar fällt auf einen Montag (Wochenbeginn) und es handelt sich um kein Schaltjahr. In allen anderen Fällen _bilden _vier Wochen *keinen *Monat.


----------



## Frank78

Gernot Back said:


> Und selbst wenn sie aufeinanderfolgen, _bilden_ vier Wochen in den wenigsten Fällen einen Monat, es sei denn, der 1. Februar fällt auf einen Montag (Wochenbeginn) und es handelt sich um kein Schaltjahr. In allen anderen Fällen _bilden _vier Wochen *keinen *Monat.



Kommt auf die Art des Monats an. Die astronomischen Monate sind alle ziemlich genau 4 Wochen/28 Tage.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Und selbst wenn sie aufeinanderfolgen, _bilden_ vier Wochen in den wenigsten Fällen einen Monat, es sei denn, der 1. Februar fällt auf einen Montag (Wochenbeginn) und es handelt sich um kein Schaltjahr. In allen anderen Fällen _bilden _vier Wochen *keinen *Monat.


Es geht aber - abgesehen von astronomischer/mathematischer Genauigkeit - darum, ob das Verb ''bilden'' in diesem Zusammenhang sprachlich annehmbar ist oder nicht. In Anbetracht Deiner Verwendung (''_bilden_ 4 Wochen keinen Monat'') passt es für Dich anscheinend einigermaßen. Andere bestreiten es.
Du schriebst zwar, es sei nicht idiomatisch - aber auch falsch?


----------



## Hutschi

Entscheidend ist hier auch: was ist ein Monat?
Duden sagt: zwölfter Teil eines Jahres, Zeitraum von etwa 30 Tagen

Vier Wochen sind etwa 30 Tage. Wenn wir annehmen, dass der Duden im wesentlichen standardsprachliche Ausdrücke beschreibt (wenn auch nicht alle), sind vier Wochen ein Monat (in bestimmtem Kontext).

Im wissenschaftlichen Sinne gibt es mehrere Definitionen für Monate, eine davon ist der Zeitraum von Neumond bis Neumond.
Das sind ungefähr 29 Tage. Eine andere Definition ist der siderische Monat, der hat ungefähr 27 Tage. Genauere Werte: Monat – Wikipedia

Für mich selbst ist "bilden" semantisch korrekt genug: Vier Wochen bilden einen Monat


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> semantisch korrekt genug


Meine Güte Hutschi, du hast schon wieder einen Thread entführt und ab absurdum geführt. 

"Semantisch korrekt genug" ist doch hier gar nicht das Thema. Natürlich können vier Wochen ganz grob gesehen eine ausreichend gute Näherung für einen Monat sein. Wir diskutieren hier doch nicht über Grundschulwissen, sondern über die deutsche Sprache. Deine Ausschweifungen zu tatsächlichen Längen von Monaten sind absurd und deine obigen Überlegungen zur Notwendigkeit "aufeinanderfolgender Wochen" (#13) wohl hoffentlich als Parodie gemeint gewesen oder hältst du uns alle für völlig bekloppt?! Das kann doch alles gar nicht wahr sein!

_"Vier Wochen bilden/formen einen Monat."_ ist definitiv nicht idiomatisch und klingt spontan falsch. Man kann es sich vielleicht rein formal schönreden, aber es ist doch wohl kein Satz, den man einem Deutschlernenden als _beispielhaft _beibringen würde, oder? Und darum geht es hier! Kein Muttersprachler würde das intuitiv so formulieren, völlig egal ob es "korrekt genug" sein mag.

_Ein Monat besteht aus vier Wochen. 
Ein Monat hat vier Wochen. _

Das mag zwar _semantisch_ ebenso ungenau sein, ist aber aus rein sprachlicher Perspektive gesehen eben idiomatisch.

_Ein Jahr besteht aus zwölf Monaten.
Ein Jahr hat zwölf Monate._


----------



## Hutschi

Wieso ist "zwölf Monate bilden ein Jahr" nicht idiomatisch?
Ich freue mich, dass wir nunmehr Übereinstimmung haben, dass es auf die genaue Länge nicht ankommt.
Aber was genau ist falsch an "bilden", wenn es sogar der Duden akzeptiert?

Wenn ich die Zusammensetzung (Bildung) des Jahres aus zwölf Monaten darstellen will, würde ich "bilden" vorziehen.

Ich verstehe nicht, dass es nicht idiomatisch sein soll.
Ich bin Muttersprachler. Andere Muttersprachler formulieren es auch so. Nicht alle, das ist mir klar.

Mit "formen" würde ich es spontan nicht bilden - in allgemeiner Umgangssprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aber was genau ist falsch an "bilden", wenn es sogar der Duden akzeptiert?


Wo akzeptiert der Duden das?!


----------



## Hutschi

Siehe auch: #13

Nach Duden ist es korrekt: Duden | bilden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
[durch Form, Gestalt, Anordnung, Organisation] darstellen, ausmachen


----------



## Kajjo

Aber doch nicht mit Wochen und Monaten? Mensch, Hutschi!

Vier Linien bilden ein Rechteck... aber vier Wochen einen Monat?! Du argumentierst mit Fakten, die der Duden gar nicht nennt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wieso ist "zwölf Monate bilden ein Jahr" nicht idiomatisch?



Vergleichen wir die Beispiele von Duden und DWDS:


> 4. [durch Form, Gestalt, Anordnung, Organisation] *darstellen*, ausmachen
> Beispiele
> 
> die Begrenzungsmauern bilden ein Quadrat
> diese Länder haben zusammen die Bundesrepublik Jugoslawien gebildet
> etwas bildet die Grenze, den Hintergrund, den Höhepunkt
> (oft verblasst) das bildet _(ist) _die Regel, eine Ausnahme, die Basis





> 3. ⟨etw. bildet etw.⟩ *etw. stellt etw. dar,* ist etw.
> Beispiele:
> ein Bach, Gebirge bildet die Grenze
> das Tal bildet einen tiefen Einschnitt
> der Wald bildet einen malerischen Hintergrund
> Hemd und Hose bilden seine ganze Kleidung
> fünf Mann bilden den Kern der Mannschaft
> etw. bildet einen Sonderfall, die Ausnahme, Regel, den Ausgangspunkt, die Basis, Grundlage, Vorstufe, den Übergang, die Fortsetzung, den Höhepunkt
> die Premiere bildete das Gesprächsthema der Stadt



Könntest Du Dir allen Ernstes vorstellen: "zwölf Monate stellen ein Jahr dar"?
Ich nicht, und genauso wenig "zwölf Monate bilden ein Jahr".


----------



## Hutschi

Könntest Du Dir allen Ernstes vorstellen: "zwölf Monate stellen ein Jahr dar"?
- _Nein_.

Ich nicht, und genauso wenig "zwölf Monate bilden ein Jahr".
- _Ich ja._



Ich habe heute einen Freund gefragt (ohne zu sagen, worum es geht), er hatte  nur einen Einwand zur Länge, nicht zum Verb.

Bilden und darstellen sind ja sehr unterschiedliche Verben.

Etwas bildet etwas: Die Bestandteile bilden die Gesamtheit.
Die Menge wird aus ihren Elementen gebildet. Die Elemente bilden die Menge.
Die Bestandteile stellen die Gesamtheit dar.

Edit: Beispiele
Die Wendung ist nicht einmal neu: Allgemeines deutsches Volks-Conversations-Lexikon und Fremdwörterbuch
Allgemeines deutsches Volks-Conversations-Lexikon ..., Band 2

Islamischer Kalender – Wikipedia
Zwölf Monate bilden ein Mondjahr.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Zwölf Monate bilden ein Mondjahr.


Dieser Satz ergibt durchaus einen Sinn, denn ein Mondjahr ist ja gerade durch zwölf aufeinander folgende Mondmonate definiert und nicht etwa durch die Zeit des Erdumlaufs um die Sonne. Das Mondjahr wird also von den Mondmonaten abgeleitet.

Man kann aber gerade nicht sagen, dass zwölf aufeinander folgende *gregorianische Kalendermonate* ein Jahr "*bilden*", denn hier sind im Gegenteil die Kalendermonate von dem Zeitraum des Erdumlaufs um die Sonne abgeleitet, weil sie künstlich, durch unterschiedliche Längen zwischen 28 und 31 Tagen darauf hingetrimmt wurden, dass sie diesem entsprechen.


----------



## Diego123

Hutschi said:


> Vier Wochen formen einen Monat. "Formen" is here used metaphorically. I think you can use it in poetical language, but usually I would say "bilden" as the others, even in poetical language.
> It is not idiomatic in coll. language. In scientific language it is neither correct nor idiomatic. (Gernot wrote it in #2)
> 
> I searched in the Internet and did not find any example with "formen" in this context. So it is not used in standard language.


Thanks, I really appreciate your contribution! It's been a little hard for me to study this language.


----------



## Hutschi

You should simply use

Vier Wochen sind ein Monat.
And you should understand the form with bilden. It is not necessary to use it.


----------



## bearded

Könnte man in diesem Zusammenhang (rein sprachlich) auch das Verb 'zusammensetzen' verwenden?
_Ein Monat setzt sich aus vier Wochen zusammen _(dies klingt für meine Ohren idiomatisch)
_Vier Wochen setzen einen Monat zusammen _(weniger bis nicht idiomatisch....?).


----------



## Hutschi

Eher nicht. Man versteht es zwar, aber die Sätze sind nicht idiomatisch. Dabei ist der erste noch etwas besser.

Alfons Zitterbacke (Hauptgestalt in einem lustigen Kinderbuch) hätte es sagen können, auch in satirisch-ironischem Stil kann man es vielleicht verwenden.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi.


----------

